# I had the hiccups just now and my dog came into my room and scared me



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

and now no more hiccups


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay! :lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

haha . What kind of dog do you have? How old?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that settles that myth.


----------



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

Prakas said:


> haha . What kind of dog do you have? How old?


shes a 7 year old pomeranian cross, I got her like two months ago I still haven't really gotten used to having a pet in the house. But she's a good dog!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

awww, same age as my big boy.

Once you get use to having her in the house, it becomes empty without her. Congratulations on getting her


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Great way to get rid of a diaphragm spasm! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

At least you didn't have to stand on your head!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

forget lassie...this dog is the real hero :yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> forget lassie...this dog is the real hero :yes


^ok inna, this avatar is ok!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha, cute! Pomeranians are adorable. If I could have a dog, I'd want a Pomeranian. This one in particular:


----------

